# Notebook mit i5/i7



## LordEnomine (26. Januar 2010)

hiho
mein vater sucht ein neues notebook für ca 1000 euro
er braucht viel cpu leistung da er viele anwendungen gleichzeitig am laufen hat.
es sollte allerdings nicht zu heis werden, weil er es in seinem sessel immer auf dem schoß hat und es darf auch nicht zu laut sein(ich weis eigentlich eine unmögliche kombination).
es sollte einen i5 oder i7 haben, 4gig ram, gk kann auch eine schlechte sein(da dieses notebook nicht zum spielen ist), 250gb /7200u/min, dvd-laufwerk/brenner (bitte kein blu-ray), netzwerkkarte und windows hp 7 +64bit.
es sollte ausserdem mindestens eine auflösung von >=XXXx900 haben und matt (kein glare) sein.
achso die akkulaufzeit ist eigentlich egal da es fast dauerhaft am netzstecker ist.
wenn jemand ein notebook kennt oder findet was diese ansprüchen gerecht wird möge er mir bitte bescheidsagen

mfg lordenomine


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht das hier:
Notebooks ASUS X62J-JX074V [HighEnd-Gamer 2.1]


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2010)

matt und i5/i7 finde ich keine, die neuen CPUs sind wohl erstmal nur in Multimedia/Gaming-Books drin, und die haben wiederum so gut wie nie matte Displays. Bei dell zB hab ich auch mal geschaut, hab da auf anhieb nix gefunden mit i5/i7, wo man das Display dann matt wählen kann.

Aber ein P8700 wäre doch nicht schlecht, zB Notebooks HP 6530b NN222EA oder Notebooks LENOVO THINKPAD R500 NP77KGE  warum "muss" es ein i5/i7 sein?

Ach so: wie groß soll der denn sein?


----------



## Pixelplanet (26. Januar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Vielleicht das hier:
> Notebooks ASUS X62J-JX074V [HighEnd-Gamer 2.1]



für den gleich preis würde er auch eins bekommen indem die graka besser wäre und nen bluray laufwerk drin ist


ausserdem gibts noch zu sagen das ein notebook ohne glare display in der preis klasse fast unmöglich ist


----------



## LordEnomine (26. Januar 2010)

naja es gibt schon notebooks mit matt aber die haben dann meist keinen i5/i7 da mein vater aber programmiert braucht er viel leistung da ja alles getestet werden muss und ganz wichtig ist das die auflösung XXXx900 oder mehr ist da beim programmieren ja viel gerschreiben wird und er nicht andauernt scrollen möchte braucht er eher einen hohen als breiten bildschirm

ich hatte mir bei mysn auch schon einen zusammen gebaut bei business der dem ganz nahe kommt nachteil dort ist halt man weis net wie laut dieses selbst zusammengestellte notebook ist und wie warm/heis es wird
zb.
mySN® MB6.a 39,6cm (15,6") Business-Notebook
• 39,6cm (15.6") HD+ WideScreen Non-Glare TFT (1600*900)
• Intel® Core™ i5-540M | 2,53- 3,06GHz 3MB
• ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4570 mit 512MB GDDR2 RAM
• 4096MB (2x2048) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
• Seagate Momentus 7200.4 250GB, SATAII, 7200U/Min (ST9250410AS)
• TSST / SonyNEC / LG DVD±R/±RW/-RAM/ DL(+R) SATA Multinorm
• Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 1100BGN FullSize
• High definition Audio, 2 Lautsprecher, integriertes  Mikrofon
• HDMI, e-SATA, 3x USB 2.0, Mikrofon, Kopfhörer, LAN, Modem
• int. Bluetooth-Modul
• Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit DSP DVD deutsch


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2010)

Der is aber sehr versteift auf i5/7. kann das sein? Eine CPU wie zB ein P8700 ist doch sogar besser als ein "Einsteiger" i5/7 - man sollte auf die Gesamtperformance achten, nicht auf den Namen/die Grundtechnologie der CPU, und auch auf die Gesamtperformance des Notebooks, denn auch da wäre die Frage, ob man von einer theoretisch 10% besseren CPU auch beim Gesamtsystem was merkt ^^ 

Matt *und* i-core find ich wie gesagt nix. Aber mysn ohne "gute" Grafikkarte, das müßte an sich o.k sein - wirklich laut+heiß wird heutzutage maximal noch ein absolutes Billignotebook oder halt eines mit ner guten Graka. 


Bei geizhals.de zB werden an sich alle aktuellen "Marken"-Notebooks gelistet. 15 bis 16 Zoll mit nem i5 oder 7 unter 1000€ gibt es da aktuell 17 Modelle, und bis auf EINEN haben alle nur 1344x768. Der hier hätte mehr, is von Sony: Sony Vaio VPC-F11M1E/H titanium grau Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland der hat FullHD, is scheinbar noch ganz neu und kommt grad erst in die Shops. Da zahlt man dann aber auch Bluray mit. 

In 17 Zoll gibt es zwei mit nem i7 und 1600x900: ASUS X77JQ-TY006V (90NYDY744N2261VL151) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland und Acer Aspire 7740G-624G50Bn (LX.PLX02.386) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Sind aber nicht matt, und beide haben ne rel. "gute" Grafikkarte, sind halt nicht als Office-Gertäe gedacht. Mit nem i5 geht es sogar schon bei ca. 700€ los: Acer Aspire 7740G-434G64Mn (LX.PNX02.021) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland und noch 7 Geräte mehr: ab 17" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland aber alles auch nicht matt.

Oder man muss eines mit glare-Display mal bestellen und ausprobieren, ob es einen wirklich so stört. Ich zB hab auch glare und bis auf GANZ wenige Situationen mit sehr hellem Umgebungslicht noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Manchmal sieht man sich schemenhaft, aber wenn man dann den Bidschirminhalt anstelle des "Spiegelbildes" mit den Augen fixiert, bemerkt man das gar nicht mehr. Und bei Versand kann man ja 2 Wochen lang zurücksenden, wenn es kein "custommade" ist. 


Selbst wenn man Kompromisse macht, um auch unterwegs halbswegs das zu haben, was man für viel weniger auch als DesktopPC haben könnte, wird es halt schwer...


----------



## Pixelplanet (26. Januar 2010)

zur not kann man sich auch matte display folien kaufen

wobei ich die erfahrung gemacht habe das es so weit eigentlich nicht kommt weil glare nicht so ultra schlimm ist wie alle sagen

gleiches spiel wie mit ati treibern die sind auch besser als alle sagen


----------

